# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Petaloconchus??? Identificao

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Ol:  A todos
   Alguem sabe que bicho laranja  este que est a crescer no meio dos meus discossomas?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas  :Ol:  

Parece um plipo de tubastrea urea, mas posso estar enganado  :yb665:

----------


## Jos Passos Campainha

Isso  um ser filtrante. No  prejudicial.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Ol:  
  No sei se ajuda mas ele faz uma especia de teia.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas  
> 
> Parece um plipo de tubastrea urea, mas posso estar enganado


 Acho que no  tubastrea.
 A teia serve para ele se alimentar,lana-a e depois engole-a juntamente com o alimento que lhe est agarrado,um autentico pescador.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Alguem d uma ajuda a identificar isto.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Trata-se de Petaloconchus.  um gastropode inofensivo que se fixa ao substrato rochoso, forma um tubo, parece um verme tubicula mas no . Recolhe-se dentro do tubo que constroi e ali vive fixo podendo fechar o tubo com uma "tampa" que tem. Quando se reproduz as crias so pequenos gastropodes livres que saem do tubo e se deslocam para encontrar um sitio onde se fixarem e passam depois a viver fixos. Alimenta-se projectando esses filamentos que se v na imagem com que captura particulas e plnkton em suspenso na coluna de gua. Normalmente chega aos nossos sistemas vindo  "boleia" na rocha viva, um frag, uma pea de coral.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Viva
> Trata-se de Petaloconchus.  um gastropode inofensivo [...]


No diria Inofensivo. Essa teia que ele lana  bastante incomodativa para outros corais, especialmente para os sps. Tinha um a crescer dentro de uma montipora e essa teia provocou grandes estragos na mesma porque onde ela toca o coral no cresce. Como s tens actinodiscus junto desse animal pode no ser prejudicial mas fica aqui registado o possvel problema destes interessantes animais.

Abrao
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> No diria Inofensivo. Essa teia que ele lana  bastante incomodativa para outros corais, especialmente para os sps. Tinha um a crescer dentro de uma montipora e essa teia provocou grandes estragos na mesma porque onde ela toca o coral no cresce. Como s tens actinodiscus junto desse animal pode no ser prejudicial mas fica aqui registado o possvel problema destes interessantes animais.
> 
> Abrao
> Nuno Silva


 :Ol: Viva
Confirmo essa possibilidade. Se de facto se fixar sobre, dentro ou prximo de um coral, corais, a teia pode irritar os tecidos do coral se neles tocar e danificar o mesmo. Nessas situaes normalmente optamos por remover o bicho, mas nem sempre  fcil e sem dano para o coral. Tratando-se de actinodiscos, pode j no ser desse modo, mesmo assim....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

